
Star-Stabilized: We Rotate, the Universe Is Still - diydsp
https://gfycat.com/PowerfulPrestigiousFish
======
DrScump
The originator's YouTube channel is awesome:

[https://www.youtube.com/c/AlphaPhoenixChannel](https://www.youtube.com/c/AlphaPhoenixChannel)

